#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Останови свой бегущий ум.(нарезка)

## Шавырин

http://rutube.ru/tracks/4071654.html...e99942c7c087b7

----------

Alekk (23.08.2011), Tenzin Dukkar (07.08.2011), Алексей Е (25.08.2011), Дордже (05.07.2011), Сергей Хабаров (04.07.2011), Читтадхаммо (05.07.2011)

----------


## Alekk

А что за фильм с темнокожим учителем?

----------


## Artur

> А что за фильм с темнокожим учителем?



Матрица ?
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C%...D1%8C%D0%BC%29

----------


## Алексей Е

Револьвер?

----------


## Шавырин

> А что за фильм с темнокожим учителем?


В этом видео использованны кадры из трёх х\ф : "Матрица","Револьвер" и "Мирный воин".
Темнокожие только в первых двух.

----------

Alekk (08.09.2011)

----------

